# Date My House...



## Scrapbookjunkie (Mar 24, 2008)

Did anyone catch this show on Saturday night? What did you think? I absolutely loved it! Bob is such a great host and it seemed he and Nadia were so excited to help these people sell their houses. Bob is so sweet! The transformations of the houses were amazing too- you can definitely get some great decorating and design tips from this show!


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow. You must really like the show or you may be affiliated with it somehow? I wonder which one??


----------

